# Headphones for under 1.5k



## samir_a (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi I am looking for headphones for around 1.5k the use would be with my laptop while I am in office.

I had shortlisted Sony MDR XD200 getting it at 1050 at flipkart. I wanted to know is there any options which would give me better sound.

The music I listen is slow songs, bollywood songs, love songs for me bass is not that much important

Also wanted to know what are headphone amplifiers and are they worth buying

awaiting kind replies from the experts


----------



## jsjs (Aug 15, 2011)

Buy steelseries 3H at 1500


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 15, 2011)

you want quality??? are you willing to look at IEM's?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1429140-post52.html

MEE M6

In Ear Matters: [REVIEW] MEElectronics' In-Ears

MEELectronics M6 IEM Review

they go for about 1200


*www.mediahome.in/index.php?option=...l&product_id=956&Itemid=80&vmcchk=1&Itemid=80


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

Sennheiser CX180 @1.3-1.5k Really good but I don't know how they compare to the Meelectronics


----------



## red dragon (Aug 16, 2011)

MDR XD200 is plain pathetic for music,movies are o.k..don`t know about games.
I think for your budget,you should look in to iems.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh if you are not looking for IEMs then you have limited options here.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Aug 17, 2011)

I will not go into the recommendation part, I dont have much idea about headphones.
Regarding Headphone amps, The thing is, Mid range and higher end Headphones get demanding on the source and the power it requires from the source is rated as per its impedence rating. The higher the impedence , more demanding the headphone is!
Headphone amplifiers provide more juice/power to the headphones so that they can sound loud enough ( else you wont be able to hear them much).
In your case, you need not think about headphone amps at all, since your headphone wont be a mid end or a high end one. Plus those amps cost quite a lot! sometimes even more than the headphones themselves.
Apart from the power thing, headphone amps also provide a better quality output and they can be coloured, neutral etc. Some may boost the bass while some may help in providing a flat analytical sound.


----------



## doomgiver (Aug 17, 2011)

dont go for amps yet, at your budget, they will either provide a negligible benefit, or change the sound signature/output (but NOT in a bad way, they just change it a bit).

i advise you to look at fiio products, if you REALLY want an amp ( i wanted one too, some time ago, just for showing off  , but friends pointed out the futility of it )

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/139755-need-ear-monitors-earphones.html


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2011)

Sennheiser 201.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 22, 2011)

Sennheiser 201 can also be looked at .


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Aug 25, 2011)

MDR XD200 & Sennheiser 201 has similar price range & both performs almost similar. Sennheiser 201 considered a bit better but i find that MDR XD200 has single sided cord & great with amp.


----------

